# Can you use a wipe warmer with cloth wipes?



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Just curious







, thanks ladies!


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

some do, but I found that it grew yuckies pretty quickly and needed changed pretty often.


----------



## .:Melissa:. (May 14, 2008)

I haven't used a warmer yet, but have been looking for one try. What I found was the Prince Lionheart Ultimate Wipes Warmer. I saw glowing reviews on Cotton Babies and they claim it's THE warmer to use for wipes (no drying, browning, stinking ...) So when we get one, that's probably the one we're going to try. But I know plenty of people do use warmer+cloth!


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:Melissa:.* 
I haven't used a warmer yet, but have been looking for one try. What I found was the Prince Lionheart Ultimate Wipes Warmer. I saw glowing reviews on Cotton Babies and they claim it's THE warmer to use for wipes (no drying, browning, stinking ...) So when we get one, that's probably the one we're going to try. But I know plenty of people do use warmer+cloth!

Ditto above. I actually just ordered this. I use wipes very liberally so I end up changing them every other day anyway, so I'm not too concerned about them getting yucky.


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

That's the one I was considering getting as well!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I used to use one. I got tired of filling it all the time though so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

I use one as well. I'm just starting to transition to CDing by starting with cloth wipes. I haven't found them to be getting yucky; I go through them all in about 2 days then refill. I use the same warmer I was using with disposable wipes, don't remember the brand, I bought it at Target. I use filtered water in my solution and boil it before using. I don't know if that helps to cut down on ick, but I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

What kind of solution do you all use on your cloth wipes? What would you use with the warmer? I love my prince lion heart warmer...i just had to replace the sponge "filter" or what ever they call it often..it would get brown easy. But i loved it. I'm going with cloth wipes when baby is born and trying to figure out what kind of solution/water to use on wipes?


----------



## TayNKegsmama (Feb 20, 2008)

I use a warmer to keep dry wipes warm and also I keep my solution in a spray bottle that fits so she has a warm spray. Its a big pain in the butt to keep the wipes solution full and it really does get icky fairly wuick. Also, yoiu will still get brown wipes its you are using a bottom warmer.

idk if I would have bought one if I didnt already have it.


----------



## physioteacher (Jan 10, 2007)

I've used a wipes warmer with just plain water. Works well.


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

I had a Prince Lionheart with my cloth wipes and I actually stopped using cloth wipes after that.

Ds's bum was red and irritated after I started with the wipe warmer - I now believe that it's because of the unseen bacteria that the warmth of the wipe warmer promoted on the wipes.


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

I boil 2 cups of water, then add 1 Tbs each of baby wash and baby oil. When it's cooled, I pour it over the wipes in the warmer. There are tons of recipes for different solutions if you do a google search. I can't remember any others offhand though.


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

I used a wipes warmer with plain water for my cloth wipes, it works just fine. I added a couple drop of laverdar oil sometimes, but usually just plain water. Never had any problems with nastiness or stink.


----------



## CanadianMaple (Dec 29, 2007)

I use booty cubes I bought online and cloth wipes. This is our first week with them, but it seems like it's going well.


----------

